# Xbox One or PlayStation 4?



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 13, 2015)

Okay so I would like some advice. For Christmas I will be getting a new console, and I would like to ask what your guys opinions are on why I should get one over the other.

I'm personally leaning to PS4 because I want one of its exclusives, (Persona 5), but I am more comfortable with the Xbox controller since I had a Xbox 360 in the last console generation. 

I currently have an Xbox 360, Ps Vita, DS and laptop on which I game.

So what are your guys opinions?

Thanks


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 13, 2015)

Everyone here will vote for PS4 judging by past polls. I myself own the Xbox One and really enjoy it. I'm also more comfortable with the Xbox controller. I own a PS3 and I've never gotten used to the controller as much as I have with the Xbox controller. PS4 has some pretty solid exclusives coming out. I noticed a vast majority of them are solo so I guess if you prefer playing story games they have a bigger selection to choose from. However, if you're paying for XBL Gold on your 360 you'd probably have to dump it for a PS4 subscription unless you were only planning to play the PS4 locally. You will be getting some exclusives from the PS4 on the Vita. It all comes down to preference really. Since I own a PS3 and Vita so I get to play some of the games like Persona 5 anyways which is why I'm not too concerned about buying a PS4 right now.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 13, 2015)

I guess since you have a Vita you could take advantage of remote play and cross-buys. And based on you wanting Persona 5, RPGs are much more plentiful on PS4.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 13, 2015)

I have neither, though I will get both eventually. I suspect I will buy one or both next year. I don't buy them this year because I already splurged and bought 2 new game consoles this year, back in January (PS Vita and Wii U). So I can't really tell you what I think from personal experience.

PS4 seems to have more exclusives, so I would suggest going for that.

The main reason I would buy an Xbox One personally is because the Xbox 360 was my main console for last gen, and I'm a big Rock Band fan. That means I really need to play the X1 version of Rock Band 4, so I can have my old DLC convert over. I also want to buy Rare Replay (an X1 exclusive). Other than that, most of the games I want to play are on PS4 (exclusively, or are multiplat).


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 14, 2015)

I voted PS4. Much bigger library, and more RPGs than the Xbox, so that's a huge plus in my book. I don't have an issue with controllers, they all feel the same to me. I guess I'm more coordinated than most.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 14, 2015)

PS4 because exclusives.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 15, 2015)

Most definitely PS4. I find that PlayStation has the most comfortable controllers in my opinion. Plus, as people have said before, exclusives.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 19, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> PS4 because exclusives.



Xbox because exclusives.


Really, it doesn't matter. The only actual question you need to ask yourself is do you want to play Persona 5? If so, get a PS4. If not then I'd say get an Xbox.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 19, 2015)

Chromie said:


> Xbox because exclusives.
> 
> 
> Really, it doesn't matter. The only actual question you need to ask yourself is do you want to play Persona 5? If so, get a PS4. If not then I'd say get an Xbox.



Don't hold a grudge.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 19, 2015)

xbox one = microsoft 10 TV

ps4 = gamez


----------



## Wholockian (Nov 20, 2015)

Xbox One: Halo 5
PlayStation 4: Until Dawn

Hmm...
Whichever I can get cheaper I guess. But I have the xbox 360 so I would be more likely to buy the xbox one due to friends and that


----------



## kayleee (Nov 20, 2015)

I had an Xbox 360 and thought the controller was more comfortable than PS3 but then I got a ps4 and now the Xbox controller seems chunky to me. Idk I would say ps4, nothing about the Xbox one interested me


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 20, 2015)

I used to say, "Go with the PlayStation 4". I now have to say the Xbox One as it has a much cleaner interface than the PS4. I am personally a Halo fan, but not as much as most people so the Master Chief Collection really won me over. I can also control most features of the Xbox One striaght from my Windows 10 PC. In terms of games, I have a list of games I am interested in for the Xbox One:

Sunset Overdrive
Fallout 4
Forza Motorsport 5
One of the main selling points for me as of late is that it will be compatible with most Xbox 360 games that I have missed out on last generation. 

I personally do not own neither a PlayStation 4 nor an Xbox One, but as someone who has both an original Xbox and a PlayStation 2, I would say that the Xbox One has won over my appeal of this generation excluding the Wii U.


----------



## Solus (Nov 20, 2015)

I always recommend the PS4. Most of Xbox's games end up coming to PC, expect for Sunset Overdrive and Forza, but imo, those aren't even system sellers to everyone.

The PS4 is arguably the best console of this generation (not including the Wii U) because it has better exclusives, better visuals and graphics, and PS+'s services and free games. Best of all, PS4 has a few games with cross-platform! 

I don't have a PS4 or Xbox because I am a PC user, but I use the PS4 controller for my PC. If I were to ever pick up a console, I'd get the PS4 because I love the direction the PS4 is becoming. They have games that are more appealing than the xbox one for everyone. Every time I see an advertisement for the Xbox One, I just see gun shoots, cars, and a ton Assassin Creed. That's not as interesting as the PS4, imo.

Overall, what should determine your decision is mostly based on which consoles your friends has.   Can't buy a Console if you don't have anyone to play with. xD


----------



## Jawile (Nov 20, 2015)

It's really up to you. Most people prefer PS4, but I prefer Xbox One: Crackdown, Forza, Sunset Overdrive, Cuphead, and Gears of War are what's making me choose Xbox this gen. Never been too much of a fan of Playstation myself. I do love the PS1, though.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

Personally I'd choose Xbox One, but that's only because I've always chosen Xbox over Playstation.

As far as games go though, PS does tend to have more RPGs while Xbox has more non-RPG games.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 21, 2015)

i dont have one, but i love the ps4


----------



## Chromie (Nov 23, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Don't hold a grudge.



I don't get it.


----------



## Maeka (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah if I go back to consoles, it would be a PS4 for me because there are a lot more RPGs and JRPGs on the PSN.


----------



## Nix (Nov 27, 2015)

I own an xbox one, I voted for PS4. The new xbox dashboard is screwing with a lot of people's internet connections. It's awful and I can't even play online. Ughh.


----------



## rebbeca (Nov 28, 2015)

I believe PS4 have more better exclusive then X-Box and PS4 is ahead in performance then X-Box.


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)

I voted Xbox One because I like the controller better than the PS4 and I've been an Xbox girl since forever BUT Persona 5.... sheeshhh might have to buy a PS4 haha.


----------



## en_1gma (Dec 1, 2015)

X B O X O N E.
Everyday.


----------

